# Tetras and Gouramis in the same tank?



## Kyclops

I'm no expert on fish, but from what [little] experience I have, Gouramis can be a tad aggressive at times. Not saying they will be, but keep an eye out if they would.


----------



## blackandyellow

In principle I don´t see that much problem, but the tetras could nip the Gouramis "whiskers" and I think those are very sensitive.

Blue gouramies are more aggressive but Pearl Gouramis and Dwarf Gouramies are more peaceful

I have seen tanks with Blue gouramis and tiger barbs, and those little guys are way more aggressive than most tetras.

Specifically which tetras and gouramis are you thinking about?


----------



## cmf0106

blackandyellow said:


> Specifically which tetras and gouramis are you thinking about?


Thanks for stopping by. I have not made any final decisions yet, but here is what I am currently looking at. I will go ahead and list color as well, but im not certain if different color types have different behaviors, would you comment on this as well? 


*Gouramis*:Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami, Flame Dwarf Gourami

*Tetras*: Neon Tetra, Cardinal Tetra

Also I recall seeing a pure red tetra once before, but I have been unable to find them on any of the online fish stores I frequent (namely www.liveaquaria.com and www.aquabid.com)


----------



## EntoCraig

I had a tank with 3 Pearl Gouramis, 10 Rummynose Tetras. and about 30 Rasboras.

I find that 90% of gouramis are peacful, every once in a while you will get a bad apple who may like his or her space.

I never had any problems with my above setup.


----------



## tuffgong

i've got dwarf and opaline gouramis with neons and serpae tetra with no problems at all.


----------



## Noahma

cmf0106 said:


> Thanks for stopping by. I have not made any final decisions yet, but here is what I am currently looking at. I will go ahead and list color as well, but im not certain if different color types have different behaviors, would you comment on this as well?
> 
> 
> *Gouramis*:Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami, Flame Dwarf Gourami
> 
> *Tetras*: Neon Tetra, Cardinal Tetra
> 
> Also I recall seeing a pure red tetra once before, but I have been unable to find them on any of the online fish stores I frequent (namely www.liveaquaria.com and www.aquabid.com)


I have a very curious flame dwarf Gourami in a tank with about 15 tetras. And all is well.


----------



## blackandyellow

I have never mixed dwarf gouramies with neon tetras but my feeling tells me it could work. I have seen tanks with dwarf gouramies and harlequin rasboras, which are similarly sized to neons, and they got along fine. Neons are usually quite peaceful so I wouldn´t expect them nipping at the gourami´s whiskers


----------



## lauraleellbp

cmf0106 said:


> Thanks for stopping by. I have not made any final decisions yet, but here is what I am currently looking at. I will go ahead and list color as well, but im not certain if different color types have different behaviors, would you comment on this as well?
> 
> 
> *Gouramis*:Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami, Flame Dwarf Gourami
> 
> *Tetras*: Neon Tetra, Cardinal Tetra
> 
> Also I recall seeing a pure red tetra once before, but I have been unable to find them on any of the online fish stores I frequent (namely www.liveaquaria.com and www.aquabid.com)


Not a problem with that mix.

There are a few species of tetras that can get nippy- serpaes, red phantom, black skirt, blue, and silvertips being a few.

You may have been thinking of red phantom or ruby tetras with your all-red tetra?


----------



## jeffvmd

I have a neon blue dwarf gourami together with a school of 10 neon tetra's, 5 cherry barbs, 3 oto's and a veiled angel in a 10gal tank(overstocked but I run 2 filters in it and do weekly 30% water change)
They all get along fine. The neon blue gourami sometimes charges at the angel but no nipping or fighting occured ever.
It's as if the gourami is just saying go back to your end of the tank if the angel strays in his side.
They just go to their separate corners of the tank and don't bother the other fishes.


----------



## F22

Not to thread jack, but have you looked into hy511 tetras? They are kinda like candy cane tetras, but amazing looking, they are tough to find, but I have come across them a few times at the shop.


----------



## nikkifish

Kyclops said:


> I'm no expert on fish, but from what [little] experience I have, Gouramis can be a tad aggressive at times. Not saying they will be, but keep an eye out if they would.


I had three blue dwarf garamis in a 10 gallon tank and thought i'd add seven cardianl tetras to the tank. Big mistake. The next morning I had a collection of dead tetras, some missing ones (breakfast anyone?) and two left standing... Lesson learned. Be prepared for disaster.


----------

